# Help with TES construction set pleease!



## iratebeaver (Jul 4, 2006)

I have questions on how to use the elder scrolls 3 construction set and I'm sure others do to so I created (hopefully) this thread as a Q and A place for it. Right now I am stuck.

alright on the TES construction set i created a weapon and installed the saved file on to the game, but i can't get to the weapon i created; how do i put the weapon in my inventory?


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 5, 2006)

You hit the squiggly key(~) that is right next to the number one while you are in a game.  That will bring up the console.  In that you type in player->additem "itemID" 1  with the item ID being you items ID, not its name.  If you want more than one of an item, change the 1 to the number you want(very helpful with arrows and ranged weapons).  Press enter and press the squiggly key to exit out of the console.  Your weapon should be in your inventory.


----------

